# fishing on the gmr



## monkluv2fish (Oct 28, 2010)

I went fishing yesterday 11/8/10 on the gmr for about an hour and a half and caught some nice smallies 3 all around 2 lbs on the zulu bait.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Christ.




...




I love the way you posed them on the asphalt like that. That tar sealer looks so natural too.


----------



## shimanoman (Oct 17, 2010)

Please take up carp fishing.


----------



## monkluv2fish (Oct 28, 2010)

sorry dude dont like carp


----------



## shimanoman (Oct 17, 2010)

They WERE nice fish.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

they see me trolllllin'.... they haaaatin'...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

scrollllllllin' tryin' to catch me eatin' smallies

try to catch me eatin' smallies
try to catch me eatin' smallies...


----------



## monkluv2fish (Oct 28, 2010)

i dont care if u like eating them or not i do and they where good just like crappie and perch


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ever eat a gar?


----------



## monkluv2fish (Oct 28, 2010)

no is it good?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

monkluv2fish said:


> no is it good?


Hell yeah! Longnose Perch!


----------



## shimanoman (Oct 17, 2010)

McDonald's Fillet O Fish are pretty tasty too.


----------



## monkluv2fish (Oct 28, 2010)

I will have to try it but i have never caught any gar where u fish for them


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Gotta use frayed rope to catch'm. Gut'm, grill'm & add BBQ.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mmmm tasty!


----------



## monkluv2fish (Oct 28, 2010)

damn dude nice fish where u catch them at?


----------



## greenghopper (Jun 14, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Gotta use frayed rope to catch'm. Gut'm, grill'm & add BBQ.


Hmm... sarcasm meter detected


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Gar are errywhere 'round hur. 

Seriously, you like to eat fish, they need their population controlled. 


Win / Win.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Better get out the circular saw for filleting 'em. Looks like good meat if you can get to it, but BBQ fish is just wrong!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

If you're serious about pursuing these tasty apex predators, and I hope you are, here's a recipe. 

Surprise the family with a gar dish @ Thanksgiving.


*Gar Boulettes*

3 pounds gar meat
2 large onions, chopped fine
1 cup bread crumbs
1 cup mixed parsley and green onions, chopped fine
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
Black pepper and salt to taste
2 eggs, beaten
Flour
1/2 cup cooking oil

Grind the meat in a meat grinder or food processor. Add one large chopped onion, the bread crumbs, parsley/green onion mixture, a baby possum, cayenne, black pepper, salt and eggs. Mix well and shape into balls (boulettes). Roll in flour. Heat the cooking oil in a large cast iron pan and brown the balls, stirring lightly. Add the other chopped onion to the pan, add 3 cups water and stir. Cook slowly for about 30 to 45 minutes
Serve over rice.


Big boulettes served!


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

monkluv2fish said:


> I went fishing yesterday 11/8/10 on the gmr for about an hour and a half and caught some nice smallies 3 all around 2 lbs on the zulu bait.


Nice fish. Yes, I know it is legal but it is still sad to see, especially on the gmr that already sees a ton of presure


----------



## greenghopper (Jun 14, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Gar are errywhere 'round hur.
> 
> Seriously, you like to eat fish, they need their population controlled.
> 
> ...


The problems around the Miami Valley are two that I can clearly see since I've been fishing in this area: 1) controlled catches....meaning that individuals should only keep what's in the legal limit of size and allotment (if you choose to keep them), and 2) too many individuals are fishing without a license. Unfortunately these are the same individuals who also keep everything and anything they catch. Sad, but true.


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

fallen513 said:


> Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think we can leave Jesus out of the discussion?


----------



## mason08 (Oct 16, 2010)

ur brave eating anything out of the river.....


----------



## monkluv2fish (Oct 28, 2010)

the river is cleaner now than what it has ever been think the epa


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

bassman2 said:


> Think we can leave Jesus out of the discussion?


It's an expression. Not a surname.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

greenghopper said:


> The problems around the Miami Valley are two that I can clearly see since I've been fishing in this area: 1) controlled catches....meaning that individuals should only keep what's in the legal limit of size and allotment (if you choose to keep them), and 2) too many individuals are fishing without a license. Unfortunately these are the same individuals who also keep everything and anything they catch. Sad, but true.



Those same problems abound everywhere.

I don't fish the GMR, don't keep anything I catch from rivers & don't eat gar.


Sure as hell don't eat smallies either, especially little 12" runts.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I will say that I respect other people's right to do so. I don't agree with it, but I don't agree with a lot of things that happen in the world.


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

I don't like eating bass. But too each its own. There are limits set and its legal so like the saying says "Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime."

This "SPORT" we call fishing originated from hungry people.

Eat up my friend and enjoy your bass.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

mmmmmm.....


baby possum makes my mouth water:bananapowerslide:


----------



## awluvs2fish (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow...sounds like we have some peta people on here! I am a catch and release angler, but give me a break...he kept 3 fish to get a good meal! No biggie! Nice catch man!!!! And just give me a call when i can come over and enjoy them with ya! Anglers, practice what you believe and quit crying!!! Go to the hunting page if you want to cry about some dead meat!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok folks, lets all take a minute and remember back when through our evolution of angling skills where we kept a bunch of fish and only after years of later experiences did we realize that what we did was hurting our fisheries. We have all been there and while I agree that if its within the law, then you can keep some fish but just becuase its allowed, doesnt make it right. After all, the state of Ohio is very "Reactive" vs "Proactive" when it comes to smallie regulations and the bigest reason most of the folks are upset over this is that those 3 smallies probably took 25-30 years to grow to that size (combined) and when one realizes that without mans intervention, the Smallmouth bass must have ideal conditions to get a good spawn and out of all of the eggs those fish will lay in its lifetime, ( 1 millions maybe) mother nature will allow only 1 of those fish to replace itself in a natural sustaining fishery. Yeah, thats right, pretty shocking when you look at it that way. While keeping the fish to eat is ok, just remember that in all reality, it will take 7-10 years to replace those prime fish and thats if noone else keeps them before that point. This is why the smallmouth bass is on a steep decline in numbers and why most of the anglers on here "choose" to release these ever so fragile sportfish and when looking to find a meal typicaly target species that are easier to replace (IE. panfish) or better yet target species that have specifically been stocked as a Put and Take fishery such as the Rainbow trout, saugeye, steelhead and hybrid striped bass programs that the state and you with your fishing license are funding. Of all the sportfish within Ohio's boundries, the smallies are on the bubble, with urban sprawl creating way more sediment in the streams and extreme heavy fishing pressure, I am positive there is about 1 more generation of smallies left for our children to see and then they will be gone durring there lifetime. By then the DNR will put some regulation on them but it will certainly be waay too late. I hope this helps clarify some of the harsh points folks on here were making and why. People have a true respect for these fish, as they are strugling every day just to even exist and many of these folks are taking matters into their own hands to help protect this important native species. 

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

awluvs2fish said:


> Wow...sounds like we have some peta people on here! I am a catch and release angler, but give me a break...he kept 3 fish to get a good meal! No biggie! Nice catch man!!!! And just give me a call when i can come over and enjoy them with ya! Anglers, practice what you believe and quit crying!!! Go to the hunting page if you want to cry about some dead meat!!!


No PETA person here....I hunt and I keep fish...Crappie, Bluegill, White Bass, Cats, and and a few Walleye and perch to eat. I also respect nature and try to help it out as much as possible....I also have "Common Sense" when it comes to species that need help restoring their numbers. 

Thanks Salmonid maybe your post will help the mis-informed.


----------



## mason08 (Oct 16, 2010)

not the best choice of fish to string up...should have went to mcds for fish...lol.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

montagc said:


> Yeah, you should stop fishing for smallies to reduce the pressure on them.:T


That's why I made the decision to stop fishing our local streams and concentrated on fishing and learning CJ. I am also giving some of my free time helping "The Friends of CJ" assemble and drop Hardwood trees in the lake to help the fish and the fishermen


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Altho everyone is entitled to their own opinion, attacking and lecturing a person for keeping fish legally is frowned upon here. So to avoid anymore lectures or attacks on the mans character, this thread is closed.


----------

